# aftermarket steel wheels for winter tires



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I didn't want to hijack the other thread so here I go

View attachment 117874


View attachment 117882
Trusty helper

View attachment 117890


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

But the real question is do they fit????

View attachment 117898




Oh yes they do


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

holy crap thats tight in both sense of the woord (yes a double pun)


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Unique Series 83 Black Wheels 83-66518 - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing

It's got clearance I've seen tighter


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Finally installed. 4 nokians r installed 525.00 no rubbing and runs nice
View attachment 123457


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well done. I'm running those same Nokians. 

I just don't remember your reasoning for not going with the OEM steel wheels?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Oems were 115.00 each shipped these were 50.00 each shipped


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

BTW I ment nokian r2


----------

